# Second try: Which new iPhone are you getting?



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

As a companion to *dpeters11*'s iPhone 6 thread, I thought it would be interesting to see some hard #'s. Please vote for all that apply. TIA!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got a 4s and I'm planning to get a 6 unless it's too big for my pocket. In which case, I might go with the 5s.

My wife has a 5 and will probably stick with that for now.

My mom has a 5 and is planning on preordering tonight. She wants a 6+, mostly because it's easier on the eyes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would not buy anything less than the 6 because of apple pay. The security it offers IMHO is huge over regular credit card usage. You have to have the phone and be present and every transaction is a unique account number so to speak so you don't have to worry about anyone being able to use it that could get at it from the retailer? Thats excellent IMHO.

I want a 6 plus, but don't think it will fit in my hand well, so going to order a 6, but ill check the 6 plus in store before i open it i think.

Does the apple store have this thing on display to see before next Friday I wonder?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Apple store in Emeryville, CA, did not have a single 6, and the staff person didn't think they'd see any before next Friday. YMMV.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just had dinner with a family member who has a 5. Offered to gift him a 6, but he turned me down flat, not because it's not a fine phone, but that he is just fine with what he has, and for him it's a matter of principle to not upgrade without a real need. Dunno where he (my son) got such high principles, but there you have it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Just had dinner with a family member who has a 5. Offered to gift him a 6, but he turned me down flat, not because it's not a fine phone, but that he is just fine with what he has, and for him it's a matter of principle to not upgrade without a real need. Dunno where he (my son) got such high principles, but there you have it.


That's pretty good. I am the same way with my iPad. I have an iPad 2 and will probably upgrade next year. It does what I want. The big change for me is OS support. Also, while some of it may be because apps haven't updated yet, but iOS 8 on it is running pretty slow.

However, we have a user who is still on a 3GS. It's really time for him to upgrade, at least to a 5.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I just upgraded my son-in-law to a 64GB 6 on the Verizon website, because he can't do it from work. I didn't notice the $30 "upgrade fee" until checkout. Had I upgraded him through the Apple site instead, would he have saved that $30? :scratchin


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I have no intention of buying any sort of iphone now, or ever. My GF has a 3 of some sort, but she isn't very happy with it, and I find it much harder to use than my Motorola Android that's nearly as old. Why do they think that having only one button to do everything is a good idea?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It seems millions of folks disagree. Over 500 million of them. 

Looks like there's no voting choice for haters, but thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Aw man, I can't see the results because there is no 'just looking' option, no iPhone, no plans to get one.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Aw man, I can't see the results because there is no 'just looking' option, no iPhone, no plans to get one.


Aw Scott, just click the "Show Results" button.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Go Beavs said:


> Aw Scott, just click the "Show Results" button.


Well Duh. :lol:

I look all over except for where it was.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I wouldn't be getting one at all - but that's what work is using for oncall people.... I'll take what I'm given in terms of that...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Going from a 5s to the iPhone 6 128GB. The 5s will be pass down to my wife and I will be selling her iPhone 5 64GB which is like in mint new condition. My son is keeping the 5c for now.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

perfectly happy with my iphone 5c and have no plans to upgrade.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a 5S. I'm debating which one to get. I may give my wife the 5S, or trade it in towards a 6/6+ I'm not due for an upgrade till next June, but I can use the Mrs' upgrade. I wanted to sign up for the "Verizon Edge" but since I'm bundled I can't.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Been using the iPhone 6 since it was released, and this is by far the best iPhone I ever had and I have had them all. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Been using the iPhone 6 since it was released, and this is by far the best iPhone I ever had and I have had them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


That's good to hear, still haven't received mine yet.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Been using the iPhone 6 since it was released, and this is by far the best iPhone I ever had and I have had them all.
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Same here, though I started with the 4, every Blackberry prior. I was a little worried about the size but after a couple of weeks with the 6 could never go back now. Just perfect.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Still awaitin' on the Six Plus. GF is getting the Six. Good friend has the six, got to use it a bit recently, and it is a beauty in design and function.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

And get a case. Man it's slippery.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Aren't I as likely to fumble it trying to put it into a case as into my pocket?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Sixto said:


> And get a case. Man it's slippery.


My current iphone wouldn't have lasted a week without a case, I am not gentle with my phones.... luckily I have only broken 3 screens in all my years of having iphones... hoping its a good while before I have a 4th, I never buy apple care as I rarely have a phone over a year, last phone I broke(iphone 5) cost $229 to get a replacement at apple store, unfortunately it had just been released a month so replacement screens on amazon where around $200 so for a bit more decided to just do a damaged exchange....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

One of my colleagues just got her 6+ so we were all taking a good look at it. She also switched to T-Mobile (the company I'm considering switching to) and I could see that, in my office, there was still a signal, though my Sprint signal (on my 4S) was much stronger. Still, her phone showed "4G LTE" whereas mine, obviously, was 3G. Holding it in my hand, gave me an appreciation of just how much bigger the 5.5" screen is compared to my 3.5" 4S. Still, I hardly ever use my phone 1-handed and I'm getting increasingly used to my bluetooth earpiece for actual phone calls so I won't be holding a paperback book to my face for too many calls.

I love the screen and that'll do well for a lot of the non-phone-call things I do with my phone. I figure I'll use it even more, but my colleague RAVES about the battery life and she punishes her phones more than I do mine.

I think this has convinced me that I want a 6+. Now it's just a question of WHEN to go through the hassle of switching 3 lines, where one of them is subject to an ETF and that one happens to be the daughter living 300+ miles away.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

When you switch lines you will be able to make phone calls right of the bat, what may take a little bit longer is the ability to receive them as the number gets ported to t-mobile. I went through this not too long ago and it was a pleasant experience. I switch four lines


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I cannot vote!!

I DO NOT HAVE AN IPHONE AND DONT WANT ONE!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you, though, for the information.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude111 said:


> I cannot vote!!
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE AN IPHONE AND DONT WANT ONE!!


and that is why the poll was made that way, so you can't vote...lol

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hehehe I see


----------

